# Age



## Peter91 (7 Jun 2011)

Just wondering what sort ages we have on the forum.


----------



## upsidedown (7 Jun 2011)

All sorts, but I guess most are 35 - 60ish. I'm 43. Don't seem to be many young riders on ; guess they're out doing whatever it is youngsters do these days.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2011)

45 for my good self...


----------



## jayonabike (7 Jun 2011)

40 here


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jun 2011)

Wish you asked me last week...

...I moved up a category


----------



## BrumJim (7 Jun 2011)

Seriously middle of the pack here. Makes me feel all sort of non-special!


----------



## coffeejo (7 Jun 2011)

Early thirties. Can never remember exactly and CBA to do the maths


----------



## sabian92 (7 Jun 2011)

18 here, 19 in July.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Jun 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Early thirties. Can never remember exactly and CBA to do the maths



I dont know these youngsters these days


----------



## Spinney (7 Jun 2011)

51

The pic in my avatar was taken about 47 years ago!


----------



## Boatman (7 Jun 2011)

53 and 11months!


----------



## Holdsworth (7 Jun 2011)

19


----------



## Glover Fan (7 Jun 2011)

23 here, in my prime fitness, kind of depressing that it is all downhill from here!


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Jun 2011)

reiver said:


> 2nd oldest so far :-(



That must make me the oldest so far then .....


----------



## ACS (7 Jun 2011)

53


----------



## Chris.IOW (7 Jun 2011)

32, for a little while longer.

And then 21....again!!


----------



## Bromptonaut (7 Jun 2011)

51 but feeling fitter than for years. The avatar picture was taken in 1987.


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2011)

55 and feeling 40 or even younger.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jun 2011)

38 for me


----------



## mog35 (7 Jun 2011)

32

I've been told I look more like mid-20s, so I'm happy with that! I'm certainly a bit more cynical that I used to be, but apart from that don't feel my age


----------



## coffeejo (7 Jun 2011)

Last summer, someone asked me if I was enjoying the school holidays


----------



## Chris.IOW (7 Jun 2011)

mog35 said:


> 32
> 
> I've been told I look more like mid-20s, so I'm happy with that!



32 and still on occasions get asked for ID when buying alcohol in a Supermarket. They then apologise and I think... Don't apologise, I love it!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2011)

56, so in the top 6 oldest.


----------



## Paladin - York (7 Jun 2011)

Now what was Peter91 wondering? Ah! Yes! Aaagh! Forgotten again - Pardon? I heard that.

You're all bairns on here.

Put it this way - I need as many of you in employment as possible to ensure that my pension continues.

Now what was I going to do before I saw this post?..................


----------



## marshmella (7 Jun 2011)

46...and still trying to work out where the last thirty years have gone....


----------



## Jan Ullrich (7 Jun 2011)

24


----------



## marshmella (7 Jun 2011)

It's great being a JUNIOR member at my age!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2011)

marshmella said:


> 46...and still trying to work out where the last thirty years have gone....



Does seem to have flown bye... have a few regrets but the last thirty years have been mainly good fun..


----------



## guitarpete247 (7 Jun 2011)

54. Sometimes feel 18 at others _Ancient_. Usually act 18ish.


----------



## sabian92 (7 Jun 2011)

Chris.IOW said:


> 32 and still on occasions get asked for ID when buying alcohol in a Supermarket. They then apologise and I think... Don't apologise, I love it!!



Be glad, I'm 18 and I never get asked in a pub or a supermarket. I do sometimes wonder how old they actually think I am, considering it's ask 25 in asda and tesco!


----------



## TheCharityShop (7 Jun 2011)

39


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jun 2011)

40 far fitter than when I was 30.


----------



## DaveyB1981 (7 Jun 2011)

30. Just! 

Dave


----------



## Peter88 (7 Jun 2011)

40 here and the same as Hacienda71 feeling better than when i was 30 and not cycling


----------



## 2Loose (7 Jun 2011)

40 and now feeling decidedly young for a cyclist!


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2011)

I make 60 in December this year, and I'm enjoying my cycling as much as I've always done.


----------



## davehann (7 Jun 2011)

42


----------



## funnymummy (7 Jun 2011)

I'm 19... I started counting backwards once I hit 30


----------



## ebournecyclist (7 Jun 2011)

32 here and doing my bit to lower the average age in Eastbourne


----------



## Glow worm (7 Jun 2011)

42 and a half here. Still read the Viz though, and Mrs G says my sense of humour is 'puerile' so I'm still young at heart!


----------



## chillyuk (7 Jun 2011)

I'm only a few weeks from my 64th. By heck time flies when we are having fun!

And us older people have one big advantage over you youngsters. Whatever happens, we cannot die young.


----------



## JohnHenry (7 Jun 2011)

I'm 58, just returned to the bicycle, can still eat a boiled egg and cannot remember whether I've had my cocoa yet


----------



## JonnyBlade (7 Jun 2011)

46 next birthday and feeling 18


----------



## Peter91 (8 Jun 2011)

Looks like it's following a bell curve so far, fortunately I'm on the right end of it



.


----------



## zacklaws (8 Jun 2011)

56 most of the week, otherwise 18 on Friday and Saturday nights, and if its been a good one, then 80 next morning


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Jun 2011)

35, recently. Old enough to know better - young enough to not give a monkies


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Last summer, someone asked me if I was enjoying the school holidays



Are you a lollipop lady?


----------



## GM (8 Jun 2011)

I must be the second oldest, I got my bus pass 2 years ago!


----------



## Fnaar (8 Jun 2011)

49 here. Do you reckon Peter91 is actually 91?


----------



## 2PedalsTez (8 Jun 2011)

40 and getting more stupid by the day.


----------



## Spinney (8 Jun 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> 23 here, in my prime fitness, kind of depressing that it is all downhill from here!



No - I'm fitter now than I was at your age.
(But then at your age I wasn't really trying to be fit...)


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jun 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Are you a lollipop lady?



Nope, no school connections







A small boy asked me the other day if I was "a big kid or a grown up". I said that I was a grown up and he refused to believe me until I amended it to "a short grown up". 

But it's ok, I've started going grey. Another few years and I'll look a decade or two older, not younger. Gah


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Nope, no school connections
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So in your avatar picture, you're actually standing up.


----------



## NormanD (8 Jun 2011)

We all know this will be a false poll as all the women will be 21 or under ... I rest my case  



funnymummy said:


> I'm 19... I started counting backwards once I hit 30


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 Jun 2011)

40 here


----------



## tyred (8 Jun 2011)

31 but still acting like a 15 yo.


----------



## wormo (8 Jun 2011)

44 and auditioning for next series of Grumpy Old Men.  Like others fitter than I was in my 20s.


----------



## Paladin - York (8 Jun 2011)

Happy Birthday today "tapan" - you're older than me.


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Jun 2011)

No box to click for the 66-67 years young? Perhaps there aren't any - no one has complained as yet.


----------



## 4F (8 Jun 2011)

46 next month


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2011)

4F said:


> 46 next month



Too late, all the best people were 46 in April!


----------



## raindog (8 Jun 2011)

youngoldbloke said:


> No box to click for the 66-67 years young? Perhaps there aren't any - no one has complained as yet.


Ha, well spotted! There's a grey area there were people don't exist during two years.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2011)

raindog said:


> Ha, well spotted! There's a grey area there were people don't exist during two years.



I think that's down to post WWII birth rationing!


----------



## Fnaar (8 Jun 2011)

No, it's changes in retirement ages. Those years have been wiped out.


----------



## Mad at urage (8 Jun 2011)

As old as my tongue, and a little older than my teeth


----------



## SquareDaff (8 Jun 2011)

42 and still going strong.....oddly I seem to remember my dad being much more frail at this age!


----------



## PoweredByVeg (8 Jun 2011)

Peter91 said:


> Looks like it's following a bell curve so far, fortunately I'm on the right end of it
> 
> 
> 
> .



"bell curve", "end of of it"? There's a gag there but can't for the life of me think what it is ;-)


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jun 2011)

Crackle said:


> So in your avatar picture, you're actually standing up.



I tried to teach the dog to balance on stilts but it really wasn't working for her.


----------



## opticcircus (8 Jun 2011)

Turned 30 this year and being constantly being reminded of it by SWMBO


----------



## Silver Fox (8 Jun 2011)

17  

Ok, 51 at the end of the month, but men are just little boys that have got older, or so I'm told


----------



## postman (8 Jun 2011)

61 and 4 months.Bus pass brill.Lost weight this year.Fitter than i was when working.Retired nearly five years.Old work mates who see me say how well i look.And are amazed at the amount of cycling i do and the distances.
If i pushed myself i am sure i could do longer distances.But i cycle for pleasure,people i meet,cafe stops and our beautiful Yorkshire scenery.In three years i shall have some more money coming in with the pension.I recon a new bike just might be on the cards then.I believe the report i read a few weeks back that cycling actually knocks ten years off your bodies age.


----------



## Leaway2 (8 Jun 2011)

52


----------



## Bluebell72 (8 Jun 2011)

If cycling knocks 10 years off your body's age, then I'm 28.

Senility check - last year I started planning what to do for a massive birthday party for my 40th, for this year, it was gently pointed out that I had over 2 years to go.  
Well, at least I'll be able to get saved up.


----------



## fimm (8 Jun 2011)

38. Nearly 39. Also thinking about what to do for my 40th! (Really can't believe I'm nearly 40 )


----------



## HLaB (8 Jun 2011)

35 at the moment but 37 next year, its not fair ageing two years at a time, maybe that's why act 5 years some times and 85 the next ;-)


----------



## pepecat (8 Jun 2011)

35 for me too.


----------



## gavintc (8 Jun 2011)

2 weeks ago, I was in a slightly better group, but have now edged into the 54-57 group. Still feel younger than my numerical age.


----------



## marshmella (8 Jun 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Too late, all the best people were 46 in April!



March


----------



## mcshroom (8 Jun 2011)

28 - how old I feel depends on whether there's a headwind or a tailwind


----------



## Peter91 (8 Jun 2011)

Whoops! Did spot the age gap in the poll. Just tick the younger option if you fall into it. I don't want to edit the poll wrongly and delete all the votes.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jun 2011)

51 going on 50, er, 19!


----------



## cloggsy (8 Jun 2011)

39


----------



## citybabe (8 Jun 2011)

I've got the big 40 next year


----------



## Basil.B (8 Jun 2011)

*48*, _Tempus fugit! _


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (8 Jun 2011)

OMG, I'm in the upper quartile!


----------



## billy1561 (8 Jun 2011)

50 next Wednesday


----------



## Cush (8 Jun 2011)

Too close to 68 (er August)


----------



## frank9755 (8 Jun 2011)

44


----------



## The Jogger (8 Jun 2011)

53 and ok (ish) with that...........


----------



## Flower (8 Jun 2011)

will be 43 next week


----------



## John90 (8 Jun 2011)

Also 53 - it's the new 21. 

Definitely got a normal distribution curve going on there centred on the early to mid 40's, but with a wide spread. I would have intuitively guessed the average would be younger. I wonder it the result would be different if this was posted on one of the other forums - younger average in racing and MTB, older in commuting I suppose?


----------



## yoyo (8 Jun 2011)

51


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jun 2011)

John90 said:


> Also 53 - it's the new 21.
> 
> Definitely got a normal distribution curve going on there centred on the early to mid 40's, but with a wide spread. I would have intuitively guessed the average would be younger.



I squinted at the normal distribution trying to guess the average. About 43 or 44, I reckoned.

Oh bugger....then I noticed that out-lying data point with the Dr Who cyclist. I'm lost.


----------



## ThePainInSpain (8 Jun 2011)

62 (and a half)


----------



## samid (8 Jun 2011)

50


----------



## Wardy (8 Jun 2011)

At 67 I seem to have fallen thru a hole in your poll between 65 and 68!


----------



## theloafer (9 Jun 2011)

is 55 just now....in july 56..


----------



## JBP (10 Jun 2011)

upsidedown said:


> All sorts, but I guess most are 35 - 60ish. I'm 43. Don't seem to be many young riders on ; guess they're out doing whatever it is youngsters do these days.



Riding bikes?




(says a young 21 year old)


----------



## Mark_Robson (10 Jun 2011)

45 for me.


----------



## Benthedoon (10 Jun 2011)

36, mentally still somewhere between 6 & 16.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jun 2011)

48 and growing old disgracefully.


----------



## quassleberry (10 Jun 2011)

45 just. 

If I'm with the teenagers usually feel about 80 once they've gone their ways, if it's the dogs then it's back to my 20s - they don't answer back and they get you everywhere quicker.


----------

